# Greetings



## Brother Jackson (Dec 15, 2019)

Greetings to my fellow brothers. I’m a newly made MM as of yesterday. I had the humbling experience of being raised at our District’s Grand Raising and I’m ecstatic of the journey so far. I look forward to collaborating, sharing, and gaining more light on this wonderful journey. I hail from the state of Washington where I’m currently stationed (Army). My grandfather was a Grand Lodge officer and he is the reason I decided to do this. The type of man he was is who I would like to be and so far I know I have made him proud. /G\


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Dec 16, 2019)

Welcome among us Brother


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 16, 2019)

Brother Jackson said:


> Greetings to my fellow brothers. I’m a newly made MM as of yesterday. I had the humbling experience of being raised at our District’s Grand Raising and I’m ecstatic of the journey so far. I look forward to collaborating, sharing, and gaining more light on this wonderful journey. I hail from the state of Washington where I’m currently stationed (Army). My grandfather was a Grand Lodge officer and he is the reason I decided to do this. The type of man he was is who I would like to be and so far I know I have made him proud. /G\


Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Chaz (Dec 16, 2019)

Congratulations on being raised! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bloke (Dec 17, 2019)

Greetings, welcome and congratulations  !

"_our District’s Grand Raising_" - how interesting !


----------



## Bro Sony (Dec 22, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Thomas Stright (Dec 23, 2019)

Welcome from Texas Brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 3, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

